# defektes emerge

## klausx

 :Sad: 

Nun ist es soweit. Ich wollte meine glibc updaten, dabei ist mein System abgestürzt und hat portage mitgenommen. nach einem emerge *** kommt nur noch

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2, in ?

    import os,sys,portage,xpak,string,re,commands,time,threading,shutil

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 3857, in ?

    if not virts_p.has_key(vkeysplit[1]):

IndexError: list index out of range

```

Hat jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem ?

Gruß

           klaus

----------

## Deever

Tja.... :Confused: 

Irgendwoher die surssen von emerge holen (net das ebuild), und händisch kompiliern und installiern!

Viel glück!  :Wink: 

dev

----------

## klausx

Ja das liegt nahe.

Ich habe mir erstmal das portage-rescue Paket geholt und ausgepackt. Wie beschreiben habe ich die Fehler nicht beachtet, aber emerge geht immernoch nicht.

Also habe ich mir portage-2.0.23.tar.bz2 geholt und entpackt. Komme da aber nicht weiter. Kein configure oder make geht.

Die Datei portgae.py habe ich ausgetauscht, hilft auch nicht.

gibt es von portage ein rpm ? rpmfind und freshmeat haben nichts.

Any hints???

        klausx

----------

## Beforegod

Schau einfach mal unter /usr/portage/sys-apps nach.

Dort müsste ein tbz2 Archiv names portage-rescue-2.0.x liegen.

Einfach entpacke und portage neu emergen!

----------

## klausx

Das hat es auch nicht geracht.

Letzte möglichkeit die ich gesehen habe: Das stage1-Image neu aufzuspielen, also stage1-ix86.tbz2 ins root kopiert und ein beherztes

tar xjpUvf stage1-ix86-1.2.tbz2 -C /

nun geht emerge wieder. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich mir dadurch nicht wiedrr andere Probleme eingehandelt habe. Ich schue mir jetzt nochmal die config Files an.

Klausx

----------

